# Dodge Omni elk hauler



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess you have to do what you have to do


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I wanna see the size of the GORILLA that hefted that bad boy up there!!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

or even drug it to the car. I always thought they quartered those in the field to pack em out.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Road kill. He got a lucky shot.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL! Nice picture...


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Is that your car?? Your elk??


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

YES JOHN IT IS!!   

I figured I would drive my nice car elk hunting and leave my beater at home just in case I got an elk and could get my picture taken.

By the way, That is Big daddy in the car with me, the car didn't feel top heavy at all, even on the curves


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

hey kim you and carl in that car and the elk on top that thing would be riding on the frame i think you are making that all up


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Gives new meaning to LOW RIDER!! For some reason I think I saw that same scenario on a Cheech and Chong film??


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

HA! That is a great picture!
I bet those two dudes are WHIPPED after dragging and lifting that thing!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundy said:


> YES JOHN IT IS!!
> 
> I figured I would drive my nice car elk hunting and leave my beater at home just in case I got an elk and could get my picture taken.
> 
> By the way, That is Big daddy in the car with me, the car didn't feel top heavy at all, even on the curves


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

That's what I would call the "Mother Load".


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

HA! That's great!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL! Classic!!!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

hey that looks just like my frist car lol


----------

